# Horizontal bar= Unicode(hex) 2015



## replicante7

Hi, foro.

How can I use horizontal bar in WR?

Yesterday I wrote a post where I was supposed to use horizontal bar. (It was for some dialogues lines. You know, in Spanish horizontal bar is used for that). I couldn't write it in the post I was writing.
I searched in WR guide for special caracthers but I didn´t find horizontal bar.
Today I was looking around and have found that horizontal bar= Unicode (hex) 2015+ Alt X in my keyword. 
I was very happy because of that helpful info, but... it doesn´t work in WR.


Any help?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Replicante,

I have been able to get it to work only by first writing in a text application, and then copying to WR.

--puede que funcione
--puede que no, según la tipografía
--ariel narrow-- vamos a ver

 What would happen—just in theory—if we were to write in a text program and copy?


----------



## replicante7

cuchuflete said:


> What would happen—just in theory—if we were to write in a text program and copy?



Hi, cuchuflete.
Iim going to try just now.

 —
    —
  It works! Thanks, cuchuflete. Now I'm ashamed because I should have found that simple solution by my own; (before bother you and all the foro).

Forgive me, please. And thanks a lot.


----------



## alc112

Tell me, do you use Firefox?
If so, go to the sticky here and you'll find the solution for Alt Keys.


----------



## replicante7

alc112 said:


> Tell me, do you use Firefox?
> If so, go to the sticky here and you'll find the solution for Alt Keys.


Yes, alc.
I use firefox. Which sticky are you referring to? I have read one in this foro before. I guess there are no mentions to browsers in the sticky I have read.

I´m going to search again in a few time. (just now I must go otuside with my dog.).I´ll be back in half an hour or less.
Thanks.


----------



## cuchuflete

For Macintosh users, try the following:



> –         en-dash. Option, then minus sign         * Option+-*                         —         em-dash         * Shift+Option+-*


Let's see if it works:

Test of the en dash: –  and normal keyboard dash: -
Test of the em dash — and en dash, – and keyboard dash, -

-
–
—

Yes, they work and it's easy!

Thanks for asking the question, Replicante.


----------



## alc112

It's on the first post posted by Jana at  the end (when she says sometinh about typing about:config)


----------



## replicante7

alc112 said:


> It's on the first post posted by Jana at  the end (when she says sometinh about typing about:config)



alc
now i've done it. 
i mean changing the Firefox config as is said in Jana's post.
But i've just tried to use an old combination of my keyword to insert that symbol and it didn't work.
I'm referring to a combination that I created time ago because my word don´t put the horizontal bar by its own, (as anyone can see my problem is an old problem).
Later, when I would count on more time I'll go on trying this matter.
Thanks alc. I´ll tell you about my "research".

Cuchuflete. I use Windows XP. No Mc (unfortunatelly).
If you are glad, I'll be happy.


----------



## alc112

If I understood correclty, the problem is yoy keyboard?
So, Why don't you buy a new one? they are not so much expensive. Mine costed moreo or less 8 dollard y es de marca.


----------



## replicante7

alc112 said:


> If I understood correclty, the problem is yoy keyboard?
> So, Why don't you buy a new one? they are not so much expensive. Mine costed moreo or less 8 dollard y es de marca.


no, i guess isn´t the keyboard. I use a laptop and it´s keyboard is ok. I know that i have to install some function from Office. But I discovered this fact only a few days ago. And this function i think that will help me to see correctly the horizontal bar (now most of the times i see two dashs), nor to write it. The horizontal bar isn´t in the keyboard.
Since now I have used the horizontal bar a lot in texts. For that i created a combination of keys (the same way i must use two keys for capital letter, for example). It´s as easy to use as if were writing $, %, or any other symbol.
I was surpised when I tried to use it in the post and it failed. 
I think that you are right and probably it is due to config browser.
I must try if using internet explorer occurrrs the same.
By, i must go away. now. i'll explain more later.


----------



## Whodunit

I'm not sure about Firefox. I'm using IE (and I don't want to try it with Firefox now ):

Alt + 0150 = –
Alt + 0151 = —

It works well for me.


----------



## replicante7

Whodunit said:


> I'm not sure about Firefox. I'm using IE (and I don't want to try it with Firefox now ):
> 
> Alt + 0150 = –
> Alt + 0151 = —
> 
> It works well for me.



Thanks, whodounit.

I was trying a while today after I've told my worries here. Finally I could use Alt +0151=—  (right now is a trick what I've done: just copied and pasted your —).
But it was a hazardous job because i was supposed to activate numeric keyboard for the laptop and, after that, did it (with a big effort to see the tiny numbers at the front side of each key). I must find the way to do it in an easier way. I have no practice at all with numeric keyboard.
All this thing has suggested me the convenience to try another ways in general. One "new way" will be trying IE. Since I'm using Mozilla (maybe a year) I haven´t used IE. Soon I am going to try it in the WR Forum. Not today, but very soon.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nunty

Has anyone tried the ZombieKeys add-on for Firefox? Is it worth taking the five minutes to download and install?


----------



## Jana337

I did but decided that it was not my favorite add-on. It interfered with access keys and also involved a lot of memorization. Moreover, some input characters aren't easily available if you do not type on the English keyboard (and I almost never do).

Which does not mean that it cannot be useful for some people. 

Jana

P.S. For the interested parties: If you want to use the add-on, read the first CS sticky to learn how to turn off access keys.


----------



## Nunty

Thank you for the heads-up, Jana. Based on your assessment, I've decided not to download it. 

My favorite solution is still just to change to the appropriate input language for whatever language I'm writing in. It's probably the wimp's way out, but I'm a world class wimp!


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks for all 1000 examples of friendly, intelligent, interesting wimmpery!  — — – – --


----------

